# Solved: iitronics 11 mp3 player



## fletcher787 (Feb 8, 2006)

:  mad: HELP i got one of these for my sons xmas and it will only let 5 songs on it even though its 1gb, ITS GOIN OUT THE WINDOW SHORTLY if no one can help, thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Could you wait until I get under the window? 

I think we need more info, is this a unit that appears as a disk drive when you connect it via the USB connection, or is there a music manager that you have to use to load the songs. Do you have a link to the manufacturer's page?


----------



## fletcher787 (Feb 8, 2006)

hiya, yes it appears as removable g drive, i have tried to drag songs into it ive tried to copy them into the drive, but it still only takes 5 songs then says its full , the link to the company is just as clear and helpful as quick sand, the window is gettin closer by the day and my son is a bit unhappy to say the least, HHEELLPP


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Right click on My Computer, Manage, Disk Management. Locate the drive letter assigned to the MP3 player and tell us what it says. Better yet, paste a clip from the screen showing that drive graphic and it's statistics.


----------



## fletcher787 (Feb 8, 2006)

hiya, okm i will do that but i will have to wait till the weekend as i am away for a couple of days , as soon as i am back i will send this info to you, thanks


----------



## fletcher787 (Feb 8, 2006)

hi, thanks for all your help, mp3 back in argos where it belongs, company didnt even reply to lots of email GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE THEY HAVE AT IITRONICS WELL WORTH THE HASSEL NOT.got a new one not iitronics and this one works just fine, so thanks for all your help and time


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

OK, I guess this is solved.


----------



## wendyjd (Feb 10, 2007)

Try formatting it.. sorts out the bugs... just do it with my computer... right click on the drive and ask it to format it... 

re-make the audio folder MICIN.DIR

then you can create other folders that you can view and it should recognise all files that are not copy protected to get rid of copy protection from your cds download free rip that makes them into mp3 files.. .. 

then just copy and paste using my computer

Have fun Wendy


----------

